# Anyone using Blk Hd Dorper's over Suffolks?



## The Old Ram-Australia

Although we have been breeding Suffolks for years ,we have purchased two Blk Headed Dorper rams to use over our maidens next fall.anybody tried it and with what results?.....................T,O,R....................


----------



## Sheepdog

We used some Dorpers over our Suffolks when we were living in Australia, however a number still had to be shorn as many only shed partially. They were a nice cross though. We then sold off the suffolks and went to straight dorper. 

As much as I love the Suffolk as it was what I grew up with, the hair sheep are so much easier. I know a lot of people who have crossed dorper with Suffolk or Dorset and most of them eventually sell off the wool meat sheep and go entirely with the hair sheep for the ease of not having to shear.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

G'day sheepdog,thanks for the reply ,what was the difference in conformation observed on the first and second crosses?...Did you find that the lambs "matured faster"?I want to out-cross twice (second X father to daughter ) and then go back to the Suffolk.
.........................T.O.R.........................


----------



## Sheepdog

The Old Ram-Australia said:
			
		

> G'day sheepdog,thanks for the reply ,what was the difference in conformation observed on the first and second crosses?...Did you find that the lambs "matured faster"?I want to out-cross twice (second X father to daughter ) and then go back to the Suffolk.
> .........................T.O.R.........................


Hi Old Ram,

We mostly had 1st crossed though we did keep some and experimented with second crosses. The dorper really stamps the type.... the lambs definitely matured faster and the second cross was even better. For some reason dorper rams seem to be quite prepotent sires in that the progeny generally always more dorper looking than the dam.... no matter what they are crossed with... and the Dorper (black headed) seems to almost always throw a black head to its progeny no matter what they are crossed with. Our suffolks were a good size and meaty but the Dorper really added extra muscling... especially hind quarters and shoulders. And because of the black face of the Suffolk, I can honestly say that every single one of our Dorper X Suffolks had a black head... 

we didn't have white Dopers, only the traditional black headed. So cannot say what a White Dorper X Suffolk will throw, colour wise... I actually like the White Dorper but they seem to be a little less common here and apparently you cannot cross the white with the black head and register them as full blood so I believe... they are two different varieties, though conformation is the same, the only difference is colour. Sorry, I really haven't had much to do with the white Dorper so I hope this information is correct, but I was talking to someone who had a nice flock of fullblood Dorper ewes and they bought a really nice white show Dorper ram... apparently resulting progeny could only be registered as percentage even though both ewes were registered full blood as was the ram... just different colours..... not that this will have any impact on your breeding with the suffolks, but for the colour, I think I would stick to the traditional Dorper with the black head to cross with the suffolks.

We were definitely pleased with the cross... we just liked the Dorper so much that it was easier for us to go with straight Dorper... but on a commercial basis, I think the Suffolk/Dorper is ideal. 

I would suggest though to use a good big proven ram, to begin with... one that has genetics that are fairly proven for self shedding, unless shearing isn't an issue, then just get the best Dorper ram with good bloodlines that you can. The quality of the ram will really make a difference in your lambs. 

By the way, where in Australia are you situated? Just curious, considering that I am an Aussie... always will be, but love living here in the USA


----------

